
How to Install InfluxDB on Ubuntu and Debian in 2019 - SCHKN
http://devconnected.com/how-to-install-influxdb-on-ubuntu-debian-in-2019/
======
michaelangerman
Here are some docs for the 2.0 release

[https://v2.docs.influxdata.com/v2.0/](https://v2.docs.influxdata.com/v2.0/)

If you are curious the spec for the new Flux Language is worth a gander as
well.

[https://github.com/influxdata/flux/blob/master/docs/SPEC.md](https://github.com/influxdata/flux/blob/master/docs/SPEC.md)

~~~
SCHKN
Thank you for the resources!

